# [[]]



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I saw a guy get hit by a goose about 20 years ago on a firing line. A flock came over and a couple of geese got knocked down and someone hollered heads up. This poor guy looked up just as the goose hit him sguare in the face. It knocked him out for about 30 seconds and bloodied his nose real bad. Luckily, he turned out ok.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Never seen a goose hit anyone, but we have had ducks smack into the final approach blinds, also, RIP, my very first mojo duck is in peices because of a honker crash landing on it, lol. Never seen a person get hit, but have seen plenty of them hit decoys and final approach blinds, lol.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We just had it happen 2 weeks ago, a few came by fairly high and I dropped one and yelled heads up right away. 2 guys bailed from blinds but the other guy decided he'd try to scoot over in his blind. Drilled him in the leg and bent the doors on his blind. He had a pretty good bruise and a limp for a few days.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

We had a guy get hit by a goose the second week of the season. There was a wounded bird that was going to sail and he was aiming at it. Another goose came down and got him in the legs. We got lucky he wasn't shooting when it him. It was pretty funny to see the look on his face afterwards though.

Jeremy


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

My buddy got hit square in the chest two years ago and it really took the wind out of him. The scary thing, and something to remember, was that he was swining for another bird and the impact of the goose caused him to fire spontaneously, as his finger was still on the trigger. I'm not sure how much he could have been spun around before the shot went off. But its a reason to be careful to not be swinging too close to your partners, dogs, etc.


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

My buddies dad always tells the story about how they were blue bill hunting up on Lake of the woods and their blind was in some cattails or other kind of weeds... well it was foggy out and there were so many birds circling around them, they could not get a shot because it was too foggy.... well to make a long story short, the guy stands up from the blind to try to get a better look and a blue bill that was circling flew right into him.... (we all know how fast they are going) it hit the guy under his eye beak first... it knocked him over the blind.... had to take him to get stickes, and his face and eye were so swelled up that he could not hunt the rest of the trip... I guess he had a real bad headache also, ha ha!... Killed the duck.... broke the beak right in half.... I think he mounted it that way...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can still feel the pain... When we were hunting for snow geese in Sask. I had a snow hit me right in the nuts! I didn't see the bird falling after I shot it since I was shooting at another bird. I had a gut ache all evening...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I was shooting from my back and I didn't get hit because I put my foot up in the air and blocked it on the way down, otherwise!!! That was about 25 years ago up by Munich.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I can still feel the pain... When we were hunting for snow geese in Sask. I had a snow hit me right in the nuts! I didn't see the bird falling after I shot it since I was shooting at another bird. I had a gut ache all evening...


I haven't looked at the footage yet....but I REALLY hope I got part of that.

You're lucky they're still there. :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh my dear god, I hope you have done all the reproducing you were planning on, lol. I feel for ya man, I can't admit that has happened to me, but ouch!!!! I am thinking I would have been drinking beer after that happened. lol. :drunk:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> I can still feel the pain... When we were hunting for snow geese in Sask. I had a snow hit me right in the nuts!


Rumor has it, it couldn't have been that bad!! :bop: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

My nuts are hard as steel... It focking hurt! I was screaming like a little kid who just had his hands caught btwn. the door. :lol:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank the lord it wasn't a greater.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I know a guy who shot a Canada, and while swinging on another, had it hit the end of his barrel. It kicked the gun up, broke his nose and the stock. It hit with enough force, he has had to have several operations on his sinus cavity...really boogered him up for a while, and it still bothers him on occasion.


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

Read this last night and thought, that'll never happen to me. This morning I had a greenhead drop right along the side of my leg. Would have had me if I hadn't moved to the side. Tough to judge where they're gonna hit when they're coming down at an angle. I was sure it was gonna be a couple feet to my side at least.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Its funny this topic came up today because my buddy was hit right in the face this morning by a duck that i shot. :lol:


----------



## goosemangler (Nov 4, 2005)

i seen a guy get hit by a snow goose the fell dead from about 60 yards over his head. he was sleeping when it hit him. buy what a wake-up call!! thank the lord he wasn't hurt!!!


----------

